# Loch Torridon built 1930 sailing out of Hull



## Redlands (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello,

Does anybody have any information about Loch Torridon built 1930 by John Lewis & Sons, Aberdeen. She had been owned by Caledoni Fishing Company in Hull and Loch Fishing Company, Hull. I am keen to find a picture of her. She was later renamed Almancil when sold to a Portugese Company. My great uncle Tommy Young was skipper in 1931. Thanks.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Redlands said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody have any information about Loch Torridon built 1930 by John Lewis & Sons, Aberdeen. She had been owned by Caledoni Fishing Company in Hull and Loch Fishing Company, Hull. I am keen to find a picture of her. She was later renamed Almancil when sold to a Portugese Company. My great uncle Tommy Young was skipper in 1931. Thanks.


Hi red LOCH TORRIDON reg no H165 built MDL 1934 ,413 tons, length 157.0 ft breadth 27 ft .WENT TO FLEETWOOD IN1958,scrapped in1959.Loch fishing company founded in1935 by harry Wright of Aberdeen black funnell with white star and black W in center of star..OUTof buissness by 1960 .regards rustytrawler


----------



## Redlands (Sep 9, 2021)

rustytrawler said:


> Hi red LOCH TORRIDON reg no H165 built MDL 1934 ,413 tons, length 157.0 ft breadth 27 ft .WENT TO FLEETWOOD IN1958,scrapped in1959.Loch fishing company founded in1935 by harry Wright of Aberdeen black funnell with white star and black W in center of star..OUTof buissness by 1960 .regards rustytrawler


Hi Rusty, Thanks for your reply however this is not the same Loch Torridon that I am interested in finding out about.


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Redlands (Sep 9, 2021)

saltybobuk said:


> View attachment 688724


Thanks very much for posting the helpful info Salty. It would be great if anybody has a photo.


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Redlands,
cannot find anything but interestingly the shipyard launched the Loch Ard the following year for the same company. She was exactly the same specifications, so maybe a sistership. Loch Ard is mentioned in this site, and a photo. More info on the wrecksite too.
regards
bob


----------



## Redlands (Sep 9, 2021)

saltybobuk said:


> Hi Redlands,
> cannot find anything but interestingly the shipyard launched the Loch Ard the following year for the same company. She was exactly the same specifications, so maybe a sistership. Loch Ard is mentioned in this site, and a photo. More info on the wrecksite too.
> regards
> bob


Thanks again Salty I'll follow your advice.


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

LOCH TORRIDON H.165


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

Redlands said:


> Thanks again Salty I'll follow your advice.


LOCH ARD My grandad was lost in her THOMAS WILSON 1934


----------

